# Edelstaal Machinex5



## dan97526 (Feb 11, 2019)

I have a chance to buy an Edelstaal Machinex5 mini lathe/mill combination.  Does anyone have any experience with these machines? How would it compare to the ubiquitous Harbor Freight type mini-lathes?  I have a full-size mill but no lathe yet.  Google doesn't give too many results. 

Thanks,
Dan


----------

